# When...Is....Chat...Coming...Back!



## Guest

Anyone know? Why is chat down? when is it coming back? 
All regular chatters start posting here, we will have a VERY slow version of chat via this thread, until chat comes back that is .


----------



## BV77

Hi ya' , Mikey


----------



## Guest

hehe, hi mike . I miss chat  I suppose it'll be up when it's up...maybe...

Then again, it's usually not up for me anyway


----------



## Guest

I'm gonna post this damn thing all over the forums. :razz:

According to Shaggy, the problem has been found and in the process of being fixed.

I miss you, MIIIIIIIIIIIKE.


----------



## Guest

I miss all my chat buddies!!!! How is everyone doing? all well i hope. 
BOB! Great to hear from you, its been forever!! how are you?


----------



## Guest

I've got a horrible cold . Feels like the flue, not that I'd know anyway. I was just watching the news and apparently most everyone in NC has something like what I have. Suckeths. But oootherwise, I'm good.

I miss my crazy chat buddies. Good times, good times...it's been too long.


----------



## Guest

awwwws! im sorry your sick! im kind of the same way though, stress induced im sure lol.
everyone chant with me!
chat...chat...chat....chat...chat...chat...chat!


----------



## Ricker

Hey mike. Ya I miss chat to. Ya same thing down here in East TN. Every one is sick in some way.


----------



## Guest

Ricker said:


> Hey mike. Ya I miss chat to. Ya same thing down here in East TN. Every one is sick in some way.


no offense...but who are you? LOL


----------



## Guest

LMFAO.

Things are boring here in RI. I'm on vacation though, so I guess that's a plus. LOL

I'm also trying to get my 150 over to a full reef...Mike, I need your input on some plumbing things. lol


----------



## Guest

ok! i can try and help lol


----------



## Ricker

I am thechosentanker. Got my name changed


----------



## Guest

GoodMike said:


> ok! i can try and help lol


Awesome. When chat is finally running again, I'll give ya a shout. :razz:


----------



## Clerk

He said regular chatters Ricker! XD

Well Kristin and I have were going back and forth spreading intellect this morning

I need chat! I have been whittling my time watching television series, and I am running out of good ones!


----------



## Guest

i cant wait for chat to be up. cant decide if thats good or bad. haha. i dont know how much intellectual chats we have, but its all good and fun anyways!

and...can we stop with the dogs


----------



## Clerk

Oh mike, you know your the only real dog for us


----------



## Guest

and lets keep it that way!


----------



## karazy

i bet everyone misses karazy xD ya, im amd that chat is down for so long. it just makes everyone post so many more threads. especialy me....


----------



## wm_crash

I'm ridin' VIP, doooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!!

wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## Guest

Oh trust me....I think Mike's boxers are plenty bunched.


----------



## Buggy

I thought he wore bikinies? LOL


----------



## flamingo

Karazy, i'm quite missing your crazy ramblings about water monsters and ice monsters from the black lagoon. And how can I forget your excellent, nationwide-moving spelling? I never knew there were 32 abbreviations for "lol" or "ok." Nor did I know you could abbreviate an entire sentence into one word! The possibilites were endless in the chat battledome, my gawd.
Jk. NERDS!


----------



## guppyart

*crawls out of the dark pit of sorrow and despair with hostile tacos screaming for dylan to come eat hostile tacos and destroy the enemy in the pit of eternal suffering doom and death*


----------



## Ricker

> He said regular chatters Ricker! XD
> 
> Well Kristin and I have were going back and forth spreading intellect this morning
> 
> I need chat! I have been whittling my time watching television series, and I am running out of good ones!


I am a regular chatter. I was on every day. I was thechosentanker.


----------



## flamingo

*pours a bit of the koolaid on the ground, for his homie nate*
*jumps into the pit of despair, sorrow, and gloomy wedding dresses, and steals the hostile tacos, and jumps out, leaving nate behind to be attacked by aunt suzy in her sunday outfit, poofy pink fake hair, and 4 inch long glue on red fingernails*
bwhahahaha


----------



## Kyoberr

Don't freak out you guyz, I'm sure it will come back.


----------



## Buggy

Ok Dylan, 9 a.m. and three hours of sleep is just not good for picturing something like that. LOL


----------



## Cory Lover

I love Cories....woot!

MIKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 


I need to chat back..before I get addicted to staring at cnn....

*Goes off and starts belting out Celine Dion...*


----------



## Guest

^^somebody help him^^

MATT!!! I gots more cories...you should go look at them...they're uber cute.


----------



## karazy

haha, nice dylan


----------



## Guest

Kyoberr said:


> Don't freak out you guyz, I'm sure it will come back.


freak out? FREAK OUT? NO ONE IS FREAKING OUT! GOSH WE ARE JUST TRYING TO CHAT!!!! 

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTIIICCUUUUSSS!!!!


Keep it up guys, this is almost like the real thing... well, its as random as such!


----------



## shade2dope

shade2dope*looks around says hi then leaves*


----------



## Guest

*duct tapes ruben to the chair* 
Stay a while


----------



## Bear

wow at this rate mikes posts might hit over 250!


----------



## gemjunkie

Everyone knows after that last new years eve party that Mike wears a thong, on his HEAD! LMAO

I miss everyone..


----------



## Osiris

Is this the new chat room?


----------



## Guest

yes, it is the new chat room! since the man is trying to keep us out of the old one 

btw, pam, shush about the thong

250 thank you!


----------



## shade2dope

Hello, hello mike when are you going to untie me I am hungry and need to clean my tank


----------



## Guest

I miss chat! I have been out of town since Thurs. and now I need some good quality chat time with my friends that I miss........but, its not happening!


----------



## BV77

LoL , Mike...."the MAN" has been trying to keep us all down since the late 60s


----------



## Guest

how was the skiing kristin?


----------



## Guest

It was alot of fun! I only got to ski one day because it was supposed to rain on Friday (but didn't...stupid weather people!), so we didn't plan on skiing that day. We really needed more than 1 day to get the hang of it though, so its kind of a shame we didn't get 2 days. Hopefully we can go to a REAL ski resort next winter and get more practice.


----------



## shade2dope

Well atleast you had a better time then me i just sat around playing man hunt2 all week


----------



## Guest

*unties ruben, but keeps an eye on him*


----------



## Guest

I need some good quality chat time. I have things to complain about....haha. I'm sure other people feel my pain.........


----------



## Clerk

T_T I can assure you Kristin, I do.


----------



## Guest

me too >.<

btw i think there needs to be an IP check on a certain member to see if they have more than one username..... just a suggestion


----------



## Guest

Hey Kristin! Sounds like it was a fun trip  I miss talking to everyone too


----------



## Gourami Swami

Lets play some....


----------



## Gourami Swami




----------



## Guest

haha, those are cute  Cats...


----------



## Gourami Swami

Okay, last one


----------



## flamingo

Stew!^^^^^^


----------



## shade2dope

has anyone else had problems with using the search?? I click but thenormal drop menu dont comedown....anyway those cats are cool I need chat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

my cousin broke his arm on the bunny hill last year snowboarding....

I neeeeeeeeeeeeeed chat back.....I'm so bored at night.


----------



## shade2dope

Maybe this is one sick joke. Like maybe shaggy told his friends you guys want to see alot of people freak out.all I have to do is this.jk lol maybe we should get some sort of bet going on like we all picked what day we think it will get fixed.lol


----------



## Guest

LOL, i pick 3 weeks from never!


----------



## SueM

I'm sorry I can't get it back, :console: 
It's on a different server to which I don't have access.
I am having withdrawals big time too, I miss you guys. :-( 
I'm sure Shaggy is trying his best.


----------



## Daeorn

I've been reading this, just found it. Thought it was just me who couldn't get on. I am going through withdrawal too!


----------



## k-dawg-

mikeyyyyy!!!! maybe we could move to some sort of third party free chat...just a suggestion


----------



## Cory Lover

k-dawg- said:


> mikeyyyyy!!!! maybe we could move to some sort of third party free chat...just a suggestion


I know how to make chat rooms...


----------



## flamingo

*sits in the pasture eating grass*
*looks up momentarily*
DQQQQQ!!!!!!!!
*looks back down at grass*


----------



## guppyart

ahhhhhhhhh I am almost 100% sure I am going to japan ahhhhhhhhhhhh.

oh yah miss chat tons to


----------



## flamingo

NATE! I hate you!
I wanna go to Japan, like, horribly 
Then I could go see Aural Vampire


----------



## Gourami Swami

And the White Knight is talking backwards
And the Red Queen's "off with her head!"
Remember what the door knob said:
"FEED YOUR HEAD


----------



## guppyart

lol dylan its for volleyball  guess I am likely going last week of august of something for 10days if I can raise the money,,, but doooood japan :O


----------



## Gourami Swami

guys play volleyball in canada?



lol jk


----------



## guppyart

meh there is worse things I could be playing curling 0_O


----------



## Cory Lover

guppyart said:


> meh there is worse things I could be playing curling 0_O


Sportsist!  Curling rocks (pun intended)!

I miss Leak, DQJ, Mike, Kristin, Barbera from Florida, Katelyn and others :sad:


----------



## Guest

Did I hear Jefferson Airplane?

Sheesh, you guys look bored  I miss you too Matt lol. Who the heck is Barbera from Florida?


----------



## Guest

what about me matt?


----------



## Cory Lover

fishbguy said:


> what about me matt?


I said your name. Remember, you said you are Barbera from Florida


----------



## Guest

oh yeah...I remember now....lol


----------



## Guest

Haha...I was like, who is Barbera? And Katelyn?


----------



## Guest

I forget who katelyn is...i mean...I know...but I don't know...lol

edit: isn't nate=katelyn?


----------



## guppyart

yes it does -_-


----------



## Cory Lover

Katelyn is Nate. We tried to convince some new people to the chat room his name was Katelyn, and he was a she. He even went in pink and purple...

They believed us


----------



## Daeorn

haha I just read through everything and it was like a normal chat session.

Then I realized it wasn't. And now I'm sad.


----------



## Guest

lol this is just like a chat session, its wonderful! everyone else on the forum probably thinks we are high or somthing...but its all good!!!!


----------



## Guest

lol, I generally think that when in chat XD jk

It's nice to see everyone's still alive though .


----------



## Osiris

Dunno about you but my Ban button is getting Dusty! We might have problems here!


----------



## mesapod

Hey Mike Long time no chat!


----------



## Obsidian

Okay I read the last few pages of the thread and now I have that song stuck in my head. I am going to have to attempt to go to sleep listening to Jefferson Airplane feeding their head in my sleep.


----------



## karazy

karazy is back!


----------



## Gourami Swami

oh god....... why?


----------



## karazy

because y ban was only for a week. but i have changed my ways!


----------



## Guest

i think he meant why were you banned


----------



## karazy

ooo. cuz i called that CTS guy dumb. and another reason i will probably get banned for if i say it again....


----------



## flamingo

NATTTEEEEE.
Check out: Adastreia or Firewind if you haven't heard of them yet 
The first ones singer is like Tarja but not as good xD

Now tell me some new bands, i'm dying over here


----------



## Guest

I'm having serious withdrawals from chat. I neeeeeed it back.

:chair: :help: :argue:


----------



## BV77

Is chat ever comming back? I miss y'all. Is there a chat room we can use temporairly?


----------



## flamingo

Why not use aquachat temporarily?


----------



## oliesminis

msn together?

-olie


----------



## Guest

flamingo said:


> Why not use aquachat temporarily?


Sounds good to me....how do we get there?


----------



## flamingo

Umm, www.aquachat.com & register 
I already have an account there, but I can't log in until the chat program stops freaking out


----------



## Guest

Ok....haha. I didn't know if that was a website, or on a website or what. Never heard of it.


----------



## Guest

it was nice to have a MSN chat with a bunch of you the other day!


----------



## Guest

I agree! Let's do it again! :razz:


----------



## Guest

I need to get MSN again......I miss you guys!


----------



## Guest

Yes You Do


----------



## flamingo

Yeppers. Maybe next time karazy will be on, also xD


----------



## Buggy

Sorry I missed MSN chat last night guys. I was feeling very crappy.


----------



## Guest

Aw, that's ok. It got a little strange, as usual  Hope you feel better!


----------



## Guest

Ichthius said:


> Aw, that's ok. It got a little strange, as usual  Hope you feel better!


"A little strange" is a huge understatement. LOL :lol:


----------



## flamingo

*has smilie flashbacks*


----------



## TREASURECHEST

Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikey!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guppyart

see even tony is having massive withdrawl problems,, shaggy at least tell us if you aren't ever bringing it back,, heck by now I probably could have learned how to code and created my own chat that wasn't java.

least care for the site and regulars that visited daily and were always on


----------



## Obsidian

I would wager a guess at this point that chat is not coming back, or at least not anytime soon. I base that on lack of response to the question. I suspect if he knew when it was coming back, he would post a timeline.

My aggressive JD says "Gimmie Chat.... NOW! (or I shall ram you and then do back flips in the corner)."


----------



## TheOldSalt

It's not coming back.

Well, at least not as you knew it. Upgrades to this site have rendered our chat incompatible and useless. Everything that's been tried so far to fix it, and should have fixed it, hasn't worked. We don't know exactly why, and as such we don't know exactly what to look for in a replacement. The last replacement was a disaster which might have even led to our getting hacked. 
It's not a matter of not caring or of being lazy, and it is extremely insulting to hear such accusations fly. It's simply a technical issue beyond our current understanding. It gets worked on pretty much every day.
One day we'll have a chat again. It won't be the same one, but it'll at least work.


----------



## karazy

i hope theres still the smily faces and different colored names


----------



## guppyart

no offence TOS but that could have been figured out within week or 2 of the site transfer so 2 months later finally figuring out thats its a compatability error is BS in my opinion.

the hack wasn't just us supposedly the server we hosted on had other sites hit. Don't quote that but a guy with alot of forums said thats what happened.

alot of the people came to FF cause of a good chat, the regulars were a good group of people who had a solid amount of experience to help people that came in.

what happens when it seems the sites owner has abandoned it and let chat be broken for 2months? it looks bad and like the forum isn't owned by a good admin.

also if I am not mistaken the 2nd chat you tried was java yet again,, and being how most people hate java with a passion.
might be smart to find something thats better quality.

a chat room is a chat room doesn't matter how its setup,, so no it won't be the same cause we have lost people who just don't want to wait for someone to finally make a post that they are mad and maybe get someone to fix it.


I have alot of respect for people on the forum here.
but when you have multiple people asking the same question if you ignore them its just going to make the problem worse,, your reply is the first anwser we have had that even comes close to saying we broke chat and can't fix it.

and it didn't even come from shaggy so saying that he is being lazy and abandoned the board really isn't so wrong..

that and when we got hacked the site should have been offlined sooner so that the virus didn't spread instead of being online for an extremely long time.. that also = being lazy.

and now I will likely end up with a warning, ban, post edit or something cause people don't like people pointing out problems or poking holes in there plans  later all


----------



## TheOldSalt

Do you know how many sites Shaggy runs? He also has a real job, and a grueling one at that with loonnng hours. Half a day isn't an unreasonable amount of time to wait for a site to get offlined when hacked. He's not lazy at all.

The hack issue is a fuzzy one, yes, but it did come right after trying the new chat. I guess we'll never know. That chat did actually work, but it was lame anyway.

I hate java too, by the way. Do you have any suggestions, oh wise one?


----------



## karazy

> the regulars were a good group who had a solid amount of experience


exept for me. i was a jack*** most of he time.

but i still miss chat!


----------



## flamingo

This whole thing about being "internet badass" is getting tiring.


----------



## Shaggy

guppyart said:


> see even tony is having massive withdrawl problems,, shaggy at least tell us if you aren't ever bringing it back,, heck by now I probably could have learned how to code and created my own chat that wasn't java.
> 
> least care for the site and regulars that visited daily and were always on


 
I love how all of you think that I do not care for the site or chat anymore. So me not posting or letting you know whats been going on tells you I don't care anymore? 

I have been working with the people that installed it and they are even confused what is going on. It could be the server settings, a bad file in the software, anything. Just quite posting saying I don't care anymore!!:chair:


----------



## Shaggy

guppyart said:


> no offence TOS but that could have been figured out within week or 2 of the site transfer so 2 months later finally figuring out thats its a compatability error is BS in my opinion.
> 
> the hack wasn't just us supposedly the server we hosted on had other sites hit. Don't quote that but a guy with alot of forums said thats what happened.
> 
> alot of the people came to FF cause of a good chat, the regulars were a good group of people who had a solid amount of experience to help people that came in.
> 
> what happens when it seems the sites owner has abandoned it and let chat be broken for 2months? it looks bad and like the forum isn't owned by a good admin.
> 
> also if I am not mistaken the 2nd chat you tried was java yet again,, and being how most people hate java with a passion.
> might be smart to find something thats better quality.
> 
> a chat room is a chat room doesn't matter how its setup,, so no it won't be the same cause we have lost people who just don't want to wait for someone to finally make a post that they are mad and maybe get someone to fix it.
> 
> 
> I have alot of respect for people on the forum here.
> but when you have multiple people asking the same question if you ignore them its just going to make the problem worse,, your reply is the first anwser we have had that even comes close to saying we broke chat and can't fix it.
> 
> and it didn't even come from shaggy so saying that he is being lazy and abandoned the board really isn't so wrong..
> 
> that and when we got hacked the site should have been offlined sooner so that the virus didn't spread instead of being online for an extremely long time.. that also = being lazy.
> 
> and now I will likely end up with a warning, ban, post edit or something cause people don't like people pointing out problems or poking holes in there plans  later all


 

Hmm, I am not online every sec of the day. The hacked site was online for a day(I do have a real job you know). Where do you get it was up for an extremely long time? Is a day an extremely long time to you? Serious, you are taking this chat problem waaaayyyy to seriously. Its like I owe you every explanition why chat isn't working. Give me a break. You seriously need to think about what you are crying about. Its a damn chat. Yes I want it working too, but I haven't given up on it. TOS made a good point, if you know of a chat that is better then the one I had up before, by all means, point me to it, rather then crying about one not being up. 

How about making yourself useful, help me out, find a different chat, rather then coming here complaining about it. It would be nice getting help from you, because you do know, I make nothing from this site and pay for everything. I get no donations, not money from ads, but I still have the site up, no charge to you. I even spent money on the chat, that I put up for all of you. So stop crying about the chat, I am working on it!!!


----------



## guppyart

actually a few people offered there services for finding and figuring out a new chat or the problem.

also if I was taking this chat thing wayyyyy to seriously I would have already done the plan of creating 15+ acounts and spamming every section with a thread asking about chat..

I am not demanding an explanation but it seems like the polite thing to have done was maybe once a week take the whole 2 minutes to write a post saying still working,, or not done yet,, not just drop it and we sit here wondering if shaggy even logs on.

at this time I only log on once in awhile to see if chats been fixed,, all the people that were regulars I have on msn now cause we didn't have chat.


also you have google ad banner, plus the 2nd banner, and then links to your own other sites.
so it can't be completely out of pocket as those will generate a bit of money..

I have held my tongue for awhile now and figured it was time someone said something.

I was here before you been here as long as TOS and haven't really had any problems with the site till now. I remeber mark and then he sold it to you and been okay since.

just sad cause a decent number of regulars are dissatisfied with whats happened and several have left the forum...

that and forum leadership hasn't been the greatest,, we got told special sections were happening,, nothing and thats fine,, we had photography contests started and then ditched.

a normal regular is now running what the leadership gave up on. might be time to review who gets powers and get some fresh minds into the mix.

I for one will now be leaving FF, if/when chat comes back I might pop back in to see the people but not the forums anymore.


----------



## Shaggy

What else can I say? 

Sorry guppy for not having the chat fixed sooner...

Sorry guppy, that this site has turned back into a forum rather then just a chat site...

Sorry guppy, that I haven't been on here, informing you of every move/fix I try to get the chat up again hasn't worked...

Sorry guppy that I moved to a bigger server so that the site would handle better, but in turn, it screwed up chat...

Sorry guppy that members here only came on a forum (fish*FORUMS*.com) to just chat about anything but fish and now that chat is not working...

Sorry guppy that you dislike all staff here because the chat isn't working, that we don't have all the time to spend on here because we actually have real jobs/lives that take alot of our time...

We are not all 18 years old, still living with our parents. We have to go to work and pay bills which takes alot of our time. What else can I say??


----------



## guppyart

1 well saying sorry chats taking longer then planned is a start.

2 sometimes it was easier for people to come into chat ask a simple start up question rather then a new thread and waiting,, being how most can't use search button.

3 showing that you even log on would be a start, aka caring and showing that you do remeber the forum

4 did we need a bigger server? did we have more people active now then last year this time?.

5 we chatted about fish more then you ever have likely,, do you even keep fish?

6 I never disliked the staff other then you*,, and it wasn't before chat died.
*( your attitude and actions when you did come into chat the once in a blue moon didn't exactly make you popular, same with not showing up around the forum at all.)
an admin that doesn't even post looks like they don't care or log on to the site

7 who said I lived at home in the first place, didn't have bills, or work?.

yes I live at home,, I run my own company, now working a job while doing that while pursuing post secondary education. further training in graphics design, web design and coding,, oh and chances at national level volleyball
while helping pay the bills as rent. and looking at places to live that won't cost a fortune.

so thanks for the stereotype , you might want to rethink what you think a 18 y/o kid is all the time.
just cause your older doesn't mean your better then anyone here.
just cause you own the site doesn't mean you get to talk down to anyone or treat them like crap either.
judging your forum members is a great popularity contest winner I heard.

I never personally attacked you at any point? I asked legitimate questions as to what was going on.

at least mark didn't shoot his mouth off when he ran the site


----------



## Obsidian

Shaggy I have one request that I hope is fairly simple:

Would you mind changing your signature? It says "Chat is up" and frankly that is incredibly misleading at this point. 

I will also repeat my previous request to remove the chat option up top until it is fixed. When it returns that will tell folks that chat is back. That might be really really hard or something, but I don't think so. 

At the very least these two things will give folks a clue and that might help take some of the heat off of you. 

I am one of the people that offered an option for chat via a simple link to mIRC. I point that out only to verify that people have attempted to help with solutions. And I know that Jones offered finances to assist with this. People here do care and are willing to help if they can.

I have noticed that, for whatever reason, I do not tend to get very many responses to questions when I ask them here. Perhaps my questions are boring or something. When I went to chat I always got answers, that is what I miss the most. 

If anyone wants to add me to their MSN I would love to hear from folks:
[email protected]


----------



## Guest

Maybe its time to pass the site to someone who has the time to fix it, and has the resources to keep it up and running. 

If chat was down for 2 days and everyone was ********************ing and moaning..that would be one thing. but 2 months? you got to be kidding me shaggy. 

I understand a busy schedule, and you know there are lots of people here willing to help, but you gotta ask . If you dont want to have a chat back here, just say so, and we can find another place to be, dont leave things hanging though... you are the Admin, we are waiting on you.


----------



## Shaggy

guppyart said:


> 1 well saying sorry chats taking longer then planned is a start.
> 
> 2 sometimes it was easier for people to come into chat ask a simple start up question rather then a new thread and waiting,, being how most can't use search button.
> 
> 3 showing that you even log on would be a start, aka caring and showing that you do remeber the forum
> 
> 4 did we need a bigger server? did we have more people active now then last year this time?.
> 
> 5 we chatted about fish more then you ever have likely,, do you even keep fish?
> 
> 6 I never disliked the staff other then you*,, and it wasn't before chat died.
> *( your attitude and actions when you did come into chat the once in a blue moon didn't exactly make you popular, same with not showing up around the forum at all.)
> an admin that doesn't even post looks like they don't care or log on to the site
> 
> 7 who said I lived at home in the first place, didn't have bills, or work?.
> 
> yes I live at home,, I run my own company, now working a job while doing that while pursuing post secondary education. further training in graphics design, web design and coding,, oh and chances at national level volleyball
> while helping pay the bills as rent. and looking at places to live that won't cost a fortune.
> 
> so thanks for the stereotype , you might want to rethink what you think a 18 y/o kid is all the time.
> just cause your older doesn't mean your better then anyone here.
> just cause you own the site doesn't mean you get to talk down to anyone or treat them like crap either.
> judging your forum members is a great popularity contest winner I heard.
> 
> I never personally attacked you at any point? I asked legitimate questions as to what was going on.
> 
> at least mark didn't shoot his mouth off when he ran the site


Ok, I do apologize for the 18 year old coment. It was unnessary. 

I want you all to stop thinking I am not trying to get this fixed. I know it was a good part of the forum. I don't want it being down, but I am having problems trying to fix it. No, I will not give this site up. I do alot for the site. Yes I don't login alot, but that doesn't mean I don't do anything for the site. Well, hate me if you like, I do what I can for this site.


----------



## COM

I personally want to say "Thank You" to Shaggy and everyone else who keeps this site running.


----------

